# What are your goals for 2013?



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

What are you most looking forward to in 2013 as far as your life goals go? Here's mine...

1. Overcome DP and Anxiety 
2. Get back into a good workout routine 
3. Improve my relationships with people important to me 
4. Stay humble 
5. Get a job. 
6. Find a new hobby. not sure what.

On the road to recovery...


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

Learn to fly


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

Vortimi said:


> Kill myself finally.


If that wasn't a joke I think you should at least try ayahuasca or that famous plant, since if you're that suicidal it can't get any worse.


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

Vortimi said:


> I'm practically a slave of my mother, and I fucking hate my mother. How worse my life can be? Besides, I don't believe in that shaman stuff, those things are just hallucinogens. I never done drugs in my life and I don't want to change that.


Nothing shamanic in those, pure science.


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

The affects on brain. Not just religious shit. They do many other things than make you hallucinate.


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

Goals for 2013, to not have DP, to feel like a person again with an identity. That is all I want.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

1. To continue living, and not take life too seriously!
2. To get the sun tattoo'd on me.
3. To volunteer for something or do something for charity.
4. To use exercise as my antidepressant


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

get a girlfriend


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

1. Become a real human with autonomy over his life
2. Help some kids in Africa
3. Go to College again
4. Get drunk in New York City
5. Be in a movie
6. Get some awesome shoes
7.Make another list


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

Susto said:


> looks like she is not that smart
> 
> there is science behind Ayahuasca, there is proof and even studies with people who had depression. after taking it a few times, their depression markedly lifted. Why would that be? Ayashuasca do has a powerfull effect on the brain, other then just hallucinating. People report having memories and feelings long buried that came to surfice... so its reasonable to assume that under the effect of ayashuasca, one can have higher acces to their subconcious mind. And what causes DP and basically all mental illnesses?? stress, repression, trauma, dissociation. which is all deep down in your self, soul, mind, whatever you wanna call it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marina N. (Dec 30, 2012)

just to overcome DP and go back to being the person i really am (or used to be...)


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

mipmunk40 said:


> Goals for 2013, to not have DP, to feel like a person again with an identity. That is all I want.


Ditto!


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Vortimi

I'm in a similar situation ( I'm living with my mum too although she's not a narc she's a neglectful codependant which is just as bad ) anyways it is my responsibility to move out you really do need to be in a safe environment to live in if you are going to recover that is step 1

And in terms of those shamanic healings I have done iboga and I didn't surrender to the experience the afterglow was great which lasted 2 weeks and I actually plan on having another treatment in 3 weeks time with a different provider I also started taking iboga capsules to microdose woth for my depression which has helped (it's not a drug it's completely natural which is what I love about it)

I think if u can move out it will help u immensely and then get urself into a support group


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Marina m

Where r u from ? And u look rlly pretty in ur photo


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Win Panic Disorder and DP/DR that comes with it.

Lose my virginity with my girlfriend haha


----------



## Marina N. (Dec 30, 2012)

missjess
ooh thank u







i'm from brazil


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

to have a head transplant, or have a brain transplant, to have a DP free brain or head. If not someone to sort my sodding brain out and give me back the correct consciousness I should have, not this f*cked up consciousness of feeling like frankenstein's monster with no identity and sense of self, sick of feeling like one of the walking dead. Have they not come up with brain surgery yet to turn off the DP switch, anybody had ECT, shock treatment to the brain, does that work???


----------

